# Chanel 2.55



## Neeky (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been in love with the Chanel 2.55 handbag for ages.. I know here it is about $3000 - $4000.. Do you think it's worth buying..?? I REALLY WANT IT..


----------



## Ashley (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, it's a classic and you'll be able to carry it for a very long time. If you can afford it, definitely get it.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 7, 2008)

It's a lot of money to pay for a bag but if you can afford it then that's the one I'd go for.


----------



## Karren (Sep 8, 2008)

Too much money for my taste!!!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, it's a classic and you'll be able to carry it for a very long time. If you can afford it, definitely get it. I agree...it's something you could carry for ages so I say go for it




.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2008)

Buy it!!! I want a Chanel so bad!


----------



## Neeky (Sep 8, 2008)

I really can't afford it.. I have the money that can feed me for the next year... so I either buy it and don't eat.. I'm the kind of person that when I want something really bad, I somehow find money to buy it.. or really late on phone bills and credit card payments !! God how I want it...!!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say get it but don't let it mess with your necessities (you gotta eat!). Just save save save! Its a classic, it'll be here when you got the money.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree, save for it for a while first





Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## bCreative (Sep 9, 2008)

Just based on that price alone, I don't think it's worth. Way too much money for one purse IMO


----------



## Ashley (Sep 9, 2008)

If you can't afford it, then definitely do not purchase it. The last thing you want to do is to carry around a bag you can't afford and have to pay interest on your CC!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 9, 2008)

If you can't afford it I don't think you should get it. There are a lot of great and cheap alternatives out there. I just don't think a nice bag is worth going without essentials for.


----------



## Neeky (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree, save for it for a while first




Do you have a pic of it?

Here's a pic of it... it's of LC from The Hills.. I also was the cc earrings too..


----------



## Ashley (Sep 10, 2008)

If you're talking about the rhinestone costume CC earrings, maybe you should get that now and save up for the bag because the earrings are really affordable.


----------



## Neeky (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you're talking about the rhinestone costume CC earrings, maybe you should get that now and save up for the bag because the earrings are really affordable. lol don't tempt me... I'm going into the boutique tomorrow to get my suglassess fixed, 50% of the swarovski crystals have fallen out !!! Does anyone know how my the cc earrings are approximately?


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with ashley...Its a classic. if u can afford it go for it!

When I spend money on expensive things I make sure its something id wear a lot and it will be in style for a long time.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 10, 2008)

I think $225 USD for me. Not the largest size though, I think that one is more than $300. I have the 1.5 cm one.


----------



## shesadiva (Sep 10, 2008)

do what can makes you happy....if you have enough money then go for it...


----------



## Neeky (Sep 11, 2008)

Went to the store today my handbag cost about $3700...ahhh I got lots of savings to do.. but I did get the cc earrings they were $230.. they are the small silver ones without the crystals.. the crystal ones were abit too blingy but it's still on my christmas wish list !!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 11, 2008)

I would save up for it, but also keep in touch with the sales assistants. They could keep you informed of markdowns, so that maybe you could get a better price on a Chanel bag.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oooohh that bag is gorgeous! Can you find it on net-a-porter. Usually their stuff is in US dollars, and they ship to Aus.. so it might end up cheaper that way?


----------



## Anthea (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a lovely looking bag for sure but I just don't think its worth that amount of money unless you have oodles of dough and have lots of money to spare.


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 17, 2008)

Go for it girl.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 11, 2008)

How much is the US price of this bag? It's probably even cheaper in Europe.


----------



## mizfit (Dec 8, 2008)

Noooo.. lol, don't do it until you have that money to SPARE and not when you have only saved up to that amount. You're not going to use that bag everyyyy day.. everyone likes to switch up, so you'll be having a $4,000 bag sitting in your closet. Just think of all the other (multiple item) pretty things you could buy with $4,000


----------

